

Anders Hejlsberg Q&A (video) - kenjackson
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Anders-Hejlsberg-Questions-and-Answers

======
kenjackson
Very informative. If you're a C# developer, this is must listen to (as it's
basically all talking, you can have it on in the background).

------
selectnull
Very good interview. No matter if you use c# or not, Anders' view on
programming topics is always interesting and fun to watch.

